# Any one use Earth Animal products for flea and tick ?



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

As warmer weathers are approaching trying to see if I can do little extra to prevent any fleas and ticks. Earth animal has been popping up a lot on my feeds so was curious.





__





Nature's Protection Flea & Tick Prevention - Earth Animal


Natural flea and tick prevention without chemicals, pesticides, or insecticides to protect your dogs and cats all year long.




www.earthanimal.com


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Never heard of it, my vet gave me her own essential oil flea and tick spray last year not no idea how it really works. Ticks have really moved into our area in the last 5 years but not horrific yet.

I noted Wondercide products recommended in another thread but they don't ship to Canada.

Just to add to your thread and not hijack it, what does everyone use in Canada? I hate chemical flea preventatives but they are less of an issue here than ticks. Man, I HATE those things


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i’ve not been impressed by their products - i believe i tried some sort of drops and the gradual/powder that gets added to their food. not sure of the efficacy, but it gave one of my dogs loose stools... by the time i was able to work up to the recommended dose, the jar was empty.


----------



## Nancy Jane Calloway (Jul 12, 2020)

AKD said:


> As warmer weathers are approaching trying to see if I can do little extra to prevent any fleas and ticks. Earth animal has been popping up a lot on my feeds so was curious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have used CEDARCIDE from the GetGo. Dog 8 yrs old. Only rarely a tick. 1 last summer, 1 the summer before. Great Product . NEVER have used drugs. Smells great. No Fleas. We live in NC and go to the coast a lot where there are lots of insects and ticks. At night we go to walk and WATCH the flying bugs/ gnats fly up to him and hover, then FLY AWAY ! IT is funny. We do spray him well DAILY in the summer. Takes only a minute. And RUB IN. Then rub in yourself. Find phone number online. They'll ship. I buy a GALLON at a time!


----------



## AKD (Jul 18, 2020)

Nancy Jane Calloway said:


> I have used CEDARCIDE from the GetGo. Dog 8 yrs old. Only rarely a tick. 1 last summer, 1 the summer before. Great Product . NEVER have used drugs. Smells great. No Fleas. We live in NC and go to the coast a lot where there are lots of insects and ticks. At night we go to walk and WATCH the flying bugs/ gnats fly up to him and hover, then FLY AWAY ! IT is funny. We do spray him well DAILY in the summer. Takes only a minute. And RUB IN. Then rub in yourself. Find phone number online. They'll ship. I buy a GALLON at a time!


Thank you .. will check it out. I may also just try out the home fogger. I hate flies but my kids seem to think all fruits need to be hidden and not eaten 😡


----------

